# White plastisol ink turning to pink



## well33t

So i have a run of black tanktop 1 color white that my customer returned me because of the ink turning a little bit pinkish. It is really weird since its the only time that I had this problem. Then I remember that I used the same type of tshirt (private label) 52% coton 48% polyester I already had problem with the red one. All the white prink would become pink. 

In this case is white on black so I dont know what could cause the problem. I use QCM white ink.

Thanks for your help


----------



## splathead

Dye migration? Is your white a low bleed poly ink?


----------



## maddogprints

Its definitely dye migration , use a poly white in , or in some cases you a barrier base gray


----------



## well33t

its standard cotton white ink... what do you mean by dye migration ?


----------



## maddogprints

the garment is not 100% , so the dye in the garment migrates into your ink 
use a poly white


----------



## well33t

thank you !


----------



## maddogprints

Happens a lot with tri blends - 50/50 garments if you don't use the right ink , 
cotton white is just for 100 % cotton shirts


----------



## splathead

Heat from the curing process releases the dye from polyester garments. The dye 'bleeds' into your ink causing discoloration. You can get away with it most times if your ink is darker than your garment. Otherwise, to alleviate the issue you would use special ink formulated to be printed on poly garments. Ink is termed 'low bleed' or poly. 

As James mentioned, if you don't want to go out and purchase a whole new line of ink, there is a poly underbase you can use then use your normal plastisol ink on top of it.


----------



## Black Arts

I know all about dye migration and use QCM XOLB-158 Creamy Glacier White on 50/50 blends. It is meant for 50/50 blends and 100% cotton and is supposed to have goods dye blocking, but I just had the same problem as the OP with the print turning LIGHT PINK when printed on BLACK Gildan sweatpants. I've never seen that before. I've seen a white print turn greyish on a black garment and pinkish on a red garment, but never pinkish on a black garment. Any idea what's up with that? And the QCM XOLB-158 is supposed to be fine for 50/50 poly/cotton blends....I'm thinking maybe I over flashed it...but I'm pretty careful about that so I'm not sure...


----------



## nirlon

Hi there
I am yizhak from Israel
Please ask customer if she wash it with red items
Somtimes it causing migration to white.
Polyester pigment is stronger than white plastisol


----------



## Black Arts

The issue I had was on all garments in the run before washing.


----------



## akjosh

Black Arts said:


> I know all about dye migration and use QCM XOLB-158 Creamy Glacier White on 50/50 blends. It is meant for 50/50 blends and 100% cotton and is supposed to have goods dye blocking, but I just had the same problem as the OP with the print turning LIGHT PINK when printed on BLACK Gildan sweatpants. I've never seen that before. I've seen a white print turn greyish on a black garment and pinkish on a red garment, but never pinkish on a black garment. Any idea what's up with that? And the QCM XOLB-158 is supposed to be fine for 50/50 poly/cotton blends....I'm thinking maybe I over flashed it...but I'm pretty careful about that so I'm not sure...


Did you ever get an answer to this? I'm using the same ink and having the same problem, would really like to know what you might have learned.


----------



## Black Arts

akjosh said:


> Black Arts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about dye migration and use QCM XOLB-158 Creamy Glacier White on 50/50 blends. It is meant for 50/50 blends and 100% cotton and is supposed to have goods dye blocking, but I just had the same problem as the OP with the print turning LIGHT PINK when printed on BLACK Gildan sweatpants. I've never seen that before. I've seen a white print turn greyish on a black garment and pinkish on a red garment, but never pinkish on a black garment. Any idea what's up with that? And the QCM XOLB-158 is supposed to be fine for 50/50 poly/cotton blends....I'm thinking maybe I over flashed it...but I'm pretty careful about that so I'm not sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get an answer to this? I'm using the same ink and having the same problem, would really like to know what you might have learned.
Click to expand...

I actually haven't yet. I don't do a lot of printing with plastisol, mostly water-based/discharge, so I haven't bothered to call QCM yet. I'll try to give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## beanie357

Easy answer.
First, probably an overdyed garment.
Second, crap remix dye.


----------



## dynamikgraphics

well33t said:


> So i have a run of black tanktop 1 color white that my customer returned me because of the ink turning a little bit pinkish. It is really weird since its the only time that I had this problem. Then I remember that I used the same type of tshirt (private label) 52% coton 48% polyester I already had problem with the red one. All the white prink would become pink.
> 
> In this case is white on black so I dont know what could cause the problem. I use QCM white ink.
> 
> Thanks for your help



It wouldn't be dye migration; it would just fade to look like a really crappy coat of ink if it's being printed on black. 

Red garments that consists of 50% polyester or more will absorb the dye in the white ink, causing white prints to fade to "pink."

If your prints on black are turning pink, could be that your emulsion is breaking down and mixing with the ink when you print. Are you using pink emulsion?

If not, I'm at a loss; never seen white ink turn pink on black garments without having some kind of contaminant present.


----------



## well33t

blue emulsion... please close thread since there's photo of customer


----------



## Black Arts

Blue emulsion here also.


----------



## Black Arts

I spoke with a tech at Rutland today (they make QCM and Union ink also). He said they've recently had a person using Union Diamond White with the same issue, so they are thinking it could be a contamination issue somewhere in the manufacturing process of their low bleed ink lines. They're going to look into it and if they find an issue there might be a recall. I'll report back if I get any news.


----------



## akjosh

Ya, this boggles me, I thought at first it happened to me when I had bright red second color, but then it happened again on just all white on black shirt. I use 50/50 shirts primarily.

I do have some screens with pink emulsion, but the most recent emulsion is blue and I did another run of shirts with that and they are also getting a light pink hugh to them.

I think I'm just gonna switch back to international coating white, it's not as creamy, but I didn't have this problem. I swear I see pink everytime I look at white ink now, but I'm my worst critic.


----------



## inkmob8

akjosh said:


> Did you ever get an answer to this? I'm using the same ink and having the same problem, would really like to know what you might have learned.


try using legacy white from international coatings. ive been using it for years and have never had a problem with blends


----------



## inkmob8

everyone should try legacy white from international coatings. ive been using it for years on anything 50 percent poly and under and it works great. if the garment contains more than 50 percent poly then I recommend performance white.


----------



## phatdaddy

Black Arts said:


> I know all about dye migration and use QCM XOLB-158 Creamy Glacier White on 50/50 blends. It is meant for 50/50 blends and 100% cotton and is supposed to have goods dye blocking, but I just had the same problem as the OP with the print turning LIGHT PINK when printed on BLACK Gildan sweatpants. I've never seen that before. I've seen a white print turn greyish on a black garment and pinkish on a red garment, but never pinkish on a black garment. Any idea what's up with that? And the QCM XOLB-158 is supposed to be fine for 50/50 poly/cotton blends....I'm thinking maybe I over flashed it...but I'm pretty careful about that so I'm not sure...


It's from red pigment in the black. Red is the worst for dye migration and the black sweatpants must have had allot of red in the dye configuration to create the black... Odd, I've rarely seen a high-red black, often green or purple, but even with a predominantly green-black you do need red.


----------



## phatdaddy

well33t said:


> blue emulsion... please close thread since there's photo of customer


lol.

OOps...

You can delete your attachment.


----------



## Trainsandrebels

yup its the red dye in the black that cuased it, happen to me before once and fixed it with perma white from qcm.


----------



## akjosh

So if it's the red dye in black would ther be red dye in a nave blue hoodie also. I saw a sweatshirt I printed last week around the same time I had this problem and it was navy and all the white (one color print) was a light pink. Customer never said anything to me and is wearing it still but I still don't get it. I haven't had that problem since and still use that ink of course now I'm several buckets past that one. I think qcm had a bad batch of ink that we all got in on personally.


----------



## Screen Medics

infrequently we have seen dye migration issues occur not as a result of high screen print dryer temperatures or belt speeds being slow (also possibly resulting in higher drying temperatures on the garments) Both cases were seen after the 2nd. washing/drying cycle of the garment. 

We wondered if incomplete drying at the time of printing contributed to this issue. Because of that possibility we are more careful to use exact drying temperatures and belt speeds just in case this is a factor. I have found nothing online that addresses this possibility.

Although we were never provided the exact dryer temperature, the customer volunteered they always used the highest drying temperature on about everything. 

Often we insert a small slip of paper with washing/drying suggestions in the package to encourage the customer to practice more careful washing and drying procedures.


----------



## DNeeld

Its not red dye in the black, per se.

Its a red garment that the mill re-dyed to make black. Happens all the time with a variety of colors.

The answer is still the same: Use a low-bleed ink that has a low cure temperature.


----------



## phatdaddy

And yes there is red in navy.


----------

